

Ask HN: What is your favorite font? - ajaimk

What is your favorite font. Serif and San Serif.
======
ecaron
Inconsolata - <http://www.levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html> \- I won't
work on in any IDE without first making this the default. It is incredibly
worth of consistently being considered among the best programming fonts
(<http://hivelogic.com/articles/top-10-programming-fonts>).

~~~
tnorthcutt
I just downloaded Inconsolata, installed it, and set it to be the default font
in Notepad++. It looks terrible. Is there something in particular I should do
to make it not look terrible? This is on a Win7 machine.

------
long
Of the fonts that are widely compatible on the web, I like Georgia and I
especially like Palatino - it's way under-rated. Both are serif fonts.

